# Love the Sig P 320



## rickferrin (Jan 16, 2016)

I recently bought the P320 Compact. I love it! Nicest trigger out of the box I've ever experienced. My wife then shot it, loved it, so I bought one for her! Couldn't be happier.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Looking to pick one up for the wife... I'm holding out for the P320 RX model with the Romeo red dot attached to an already milled slide. Should be on shelves by Summer.







The P320's are great handguns... gaining in popularity and starting to show up in more & more LE Dept's due to Sig's aggressive price drop and purchase programs.

Welcome to the forum Rick.


----------

